# BUSTED: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X



## waving_odd (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.kuaddro.com/canon-eos-5dx-name-confirmed/

http://digicame-info.com/2012/02/5d5dx.html

"_...Although we confirm the name on February 5, our information was not 100% reliable, but now we can take it for definitive. The new Canon EOS 5DX.

The X for Canon means several things. First and most important, the tenth generation of EOS cameras. Canon wants to celebrate the tenth generation of EOS brand with the X in its most important models. Second but not least, means intersection/union, as in the case of Canon EOS 1DX, which unifies the D bodies. In the Canon EOS 5DX case, would mean the intersection/union of 5D and 7D bodies, the union between FF, AF and medium-speed burst. This union between the 5D and 7D bodies was confirmed in our news about Canon’s 2012 pro Roadmap on 14 February.

Soon we will have more news. We expect some confirmation on the video capabilities, capabilities that our informants say it will surely impress anyone.

kuaDDro Team..._"

kuaDDro updated on Feb 27, 2012:

"_...We apologize to all readers. Our information about the name of the next 5D, have not been good, although our informant has great prestige in the world film industry. Anyway, we can not lay the blame on the sources. The blame belongs to him who breaks the news (us) not to the source. We assume our error...._"


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*

Ah, so. The implication being there would be no 7D Mark II, maybe the 70D would go back up to it's former spec-level, would get most or all of the 7D features, maybe a tad slower FPS, etc.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*

I'd take that iwht a huge grain of salt though, as far as Canon haven't said anything at all...


and tenth generation of EOS? How do they figure that? Depending on how you count I've gotten numbers less than 10, more than 10, but no 10... I await to be enlightened, but I'm a bit lost on that point for now...

Also... the intersection of FF, AF and high speed burst... is basically the 1 series...


----------



## moreorless (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*

I'd guess that the "X brand" may well be a way of hyping ISO performance/image quality over pure resolution. Its not really anything new for the 1D series but but having it on the 5DX and G1X your dealing with cameras that look like there main selling point agenst rivals maybe superior performance in that area. 

That the 5DX looks like its had its specs boosted so much with a price to match though seems to make a 7DX/2 more desireble aswell though.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*

They'd better impress with the video capabilities since they (or at least the rumors) have been hyping it up since the beginning.


----------



## RedEye (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*



waving_odd said:


> . This union between the 5D and 7D bodies was confirmed in our news about Canon’s 2012 pro Roadmap on 14 February.
> 
> kuaDDro Team...[/i]"



Lack of a published roadmap is about the only frustrating thing with this ordeal.


----------



## arioch82 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*

has anyone noticed that their rumored price for the 27/28 announcement date news is $2700 and not $3500?


----------



## bvukich (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*



arioch82 said:


> has anyone noticed that their rumored price for the 27/28 announcement date news is $2700 and not $3500?



I looked through the various posts and didn't see a price listed. I always figured the $3500 was closer to what the kit price would be, it's endlessly amusing watching people in the other thread fume about that number.


----------



## arioch82 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*



bvukich said:


> arioch82 said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone noticed that their rumored price for the 27/28 announcement date news is $2700 and not $3500?
> ...



it's in this news here, it also says available in April...

http://www.kuaddro.com/the-new-canon-eos-5d-mk-iii-wil-be-announced-on-february-28/


----------



## AUGS (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*

Has anyone else skimmed the "http://www.kuaddro.com/" site for other info?
The 3D will be the monster megapixel studio camera - due later this year - Photokina? BUT also the photoshopped image to have eye-control (bottom right corner) "http://www.kuaddro.com/canon-eos-3d-a-40mpx-full-frame/". Fun, but bring on that truckload of salt for now. 
Lets get through next week first.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*

http://www.kuaddro.com/canon-eos-3d-a-40mpx-full-frame/

they present stuff that is guesswork rumours or wish list as a little too factual for my taste

I really hope the high MP camera isnt integrated gripped


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*



AUGS said:


> Has anyone else skimmed the "http://www.kuaddro.com/" site for other info?
> The 3D will be the monster megapixel studio camera - due later this year - Photokina? BUT also the photoshopped image to have eye-control (bottom right corner) "http://www.kuaddro.com/canon-eos-3d-a-40mpx-full-frame/". Fun, but bring on that truckload of salt for now.
> Lets get through next week first.



hehe beat me to it
also the 40mm f1.2L lens on it...


----------



## waving_odd (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*



AUGS said:


> BUT also the photoshopped image to have eye-control (bottom right corner)... Fun, but bring on that truckload of salt for now.



So is NorthLight on  its post on 2006 August 1st. I think rumor sites just like to tease with obviously photoshopped images.


----------



## AUGS (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*



waving_odd said:


> AUGS said:
> 
> 
> > BUT also the photoshopped image to have eye-control (bottom right corner)... Fun, but bring on that truckload of salt for now.
> ...



Actually, it looks like it is exactly the same recycled image from the NL 2006 rumour (it even has the 40f1.2L lens).... 
The merry-go-round continues.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*



arioch82 said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > arioch82 said:
> ...



That was a old article. The new one says.

"Canon EOS 5DX. Name Confirmed! 
Posted by By kuaddro at 23 February, at 16 : 03 PM Print 

Although we confirm the name on February 5, our information was not 100% reliable, but now we can take it for definitive. The new Canon EOS 5DX."

I take that to mean the price may not have been correct!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*



waving_odd said:


> KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X



Not exactly. They repeatedly state, "Canon EOS 5DX" not "Canon EOS 5D X" - the latter would be correct based on Canon's naming convention (1D X, G1 X), the former would be incorrect. Granted, it's probably just bad copyediting, since they made the same mistake for the 1DX, but still...


----------



## DLitterio (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*

How about they just go the Super Bowl route?


Hey look, it's the new Canon VDX! or...the Canon VDIII!

WHO CARES!! The name doesn't do anything for the performance.

I JUST WANT THE CAMERA!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*



arioch82 said:


> has anyone noticed that their rumored price for the 27/28 announcement date news is $2700 and not $3500?



Yeah, honestly I'd rather have they match or slightly go over the D800 price and not cheap out on the AF though.... so the $2700 has me less happy actually.


----------



## dstppy (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> arioch82 said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone noticed that their rumored price for the 27/28 announcement date news is $2700 and not $3500?
> ...



Dang the torpedoes, full speed ahead: Two bodies baby! 

What? I can't make stuff up like all these sites do? hehe


----------



## waving_odd (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*



neuroanatomist said:


> waving_odd said:
> 
> 
> > KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X
> ...



digicame-info thought exactly the same too:

"_...実際の製品では「5DX」ではなく「5D X」になる可能性が高いと思いますが、原文はDとXの間にスペースが入っていないので原文通り「5DX」と記述しました。..._"


----------



## D_Rochat (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*



Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Ah, so. The implication being there would be no 7D Mark II, maybe the 70D would go back up to it's former spec-level, would get most or all of the 7D features, maybe a tad slower FPS, etc.



I've mention this possibility before as it seems Canon is rearranging their Pro line up. Some people just can't/won't wrap their head around the idea of an improved XXD body taking over where they 7D left off. Is it a cirtainty? No, but it's highly likely in my opinion. It was only last year when Canon shocked the masses with turning two 1D's into one. I don't know how some people are so sure they won't do it again.


----------



## Boppe (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*

Come on Canon announce it already 

I was aiming to buy the 1dX but if the 5D replacement has enough bells and whistles and high ISO performance I might be tempted to go that route instead.
My old trusty 1dMk2N is on it's last leg.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*

1DX - Flagship all round
3DX - Big MP like 40+ landscape, studio
5DX - Wedding, sports, all round (merge of 5D and 7D) 22mp, 61 AF


----------



## tt (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*



ramon123 said:


> 1DX - Flagship all round
> 3DX - Big MP like 40+ landscape, studio
> 5DX - Wedding, sports, all round (merge of 5D and 7D) 22mp, 61 AF



And a C3X for the 40MP concept Cinema EOS line?
And the future for the xxD line is even murkier...


----------



## waving_odd (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*



tt said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > 1DX - Flagship all round
> ...



I start to worry about how they name the successor of these X's. 1D X Mark II? 5D X MarkII?? Man, it's long!


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*



waving_odd said:


> tt said:
> 
> 
> > ramon123 said:
> ...



5D XI?


----------



## sama (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*



waving_odd said:


> tt said:
> 
> 
> > ramon123 said:
> ...



6D man


----------



## Wrathwilde (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*

5D X²


----------



## Musouka (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*

They should have just drop the D and went with the X, then. This way they could reset everything:

X1
X5
X10
X100
X1000

Or something...


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*

I like the sound of the 5DX and especially that there is some reason/logic behind it such as stated on that website. Specifically the merging of the 7D and the 5D. 

Sounds great. I wonder who gave that info to the people at that website.


----------



## waving_odd (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: KuaDDro.com says they confirm the rumored 5D successor is called 5D X*

So KuaDDro.com is unreliable after all...   

Updated Feb 27, 2012:

"_...We apologize to all readers. Our information about the name of the next 5D, have not been good, although our informant has great prestige in the world film industry. Anyway, we can not lay the blame on the sources. The blame belongs to him who breaks the news (us) not to the source. We assume our error...._"


----------

